# Question about GTO tail lights.........



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't have a lot of experience with GTOs. I just noticed that the tails in the car I bought a while back are different?

Are these some foriegn knock offs?

They look like pretty nice parts.










Oh and btw, I have since climbed under the car and straightened out the horrid tail pipes.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey there Mr Black,
You are correct that your tailights are not original to your GTO. However, these are not knockoffs, but in fact are genuine GM/Holden Monaro VX tailights. These were the tailights available as standard equipment on the Holden Monaro VX, sold in the UK. I have included a link below to a company in Australia called JHP, that sells enhancement products that will fit our GTOs.

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-mhtl.php

I hope that answers your question. BTW, nice ride!

Russ


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you very much Russ.
That would make sense. I thought they looked like some very nice factory parts. I can't believe 350 dollars for them. That is crazy.

Been fixing little things on this car to get it up to speed and it is coming along nicely (just say no to LED replacement tail lamp bulbs). The original owner put the LEDs in with the new tail lights and the LEDs piss the car off something fierce.

Converted Mustang guy here.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr. Black said:


> Thank you very much Russ.
> That would make sense. I thought they looked like some very nice factory parts. I can't believe 350 dollars for them. That is crazy.
> 
> Been fixing little things on this car to get it up to speed and it is coming along nicely (just say no to LED replacement tail lamp bulbs). The original owner put the LEDs in with the new tail lights and the LEDs piss the car off something fierce.
> ...


You are quite welcome.
One note about the tailights. The VX tails, from what I have read, use a different bulb holder socket then the stock tails. That may be the reason the previous owner used LEDs. Maybe it was esier than replacing the bulb sockets.

Also, I am happy to hear that the GTO converted another one! :rofl: 

Russ


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

Now that you mention it, there were some ty wraps on the wiring behind the tail lights that did not look factory. Nothing scary though. Probably spliced in new bulb holders

I didn't see any resisitors though which I guess are required for LED usage. All I know is it messes up the traction control and the cruise control due to the lack of resisitance pissing off the computer. (god bless the internet as I doubt the dealer would have EVER figured it out.

Put stock bulbs back in it and my TC anc CC work like new again.:willy:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr. Black said:


> Now that you mention it, there were some ty wraps on the wiring behind the tail lights that did not look factory. Nothing scary though. Probably spliced in new bulb holders
> 
> I didn't see any resisitors though which I guess are required for LED usage. All I know is it messes up the traction control and the cruise control due to the lack of resisitance pissing off the computer. (god bless the internet as I doubt the dealer would have EVER figured it out.
> 
> Put stock bulbs back in it and my TC anc CC work like new again.:willy:


Good job Steve! You are probably right, the dealer would have never figured that one out.
Are you in Tacoma? Brought my son out there about a year ago and we went to Boeing. I love it out there. I hope to make a trip back there soon.

Russ


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

macgto7004 said:


> Good job Steve! You are probably right, the dealer would have never figured that one out.
> Are you in Tacoma? Brought my son out there about a year ago and we went to Boeing. I love it out there. I hope to make a trip back there soon.
> 
> Russ



I am east of Tacoma about 10 miles. 

I work on Boeing field but not for Boeing.

Took my boy to the museum at Boeing a couple weeks back. He loved it.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr. Black said:


> I am east of Tacoma about 10 miles.
> 
> I work on Boeing field but not for Boeing.
> 
> Took my boy to the museum at Boeing a couple weeks back. He loved it.


Sweet! Been to the museum as well. Very nice. When we were there we stayed just outside of Sea-Tac. Went up to Everett to the plant and spent our days doing all the things we nutty aviation nerds do when surrounded by everything Boeing! :rofl: It was a trip of a lifetime. Personally, being surrounded by all that aviation kind of made my fuselage a little stiff!  Kind of like when I drive my GTO!

Russ


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Mr. Black said:


> I am east of Tacoma about 10 miles.
> 
> I work on Boeing field but not for Boeing.
> 
> Took my boy to the museum at Boeing a couple weeks back. He loved it.


Man her nips look sweet!


----------

